# Fishing reports



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

I guess it's been over two weeks since anyone has gone fishing.

Maybe everyone is out fishing and can't post a report. It doesn't seem like anyone wants to share any information anymore.

Oh well, I'll just keep fishing and enjoying myself while everyone is left to wonder how I'm doing.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Don't stop posting your reports.  I enjoy them greatly while slaving away at work. We get to go vicariously through you. Hopefully others will have something to add soon. It is kind of a transition time from ice season to warmwater action that will start in about 2 weeks, although the trout lakes should be decent now. 

To be fair though, I went 9 days ago and DID post a report, with pics. It was just on the ice fishing thread. 

How about this. I'm off tomorrow and might sneak over to the river and swing some SJ worms for an hour or two. If I go, I will post up.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Been a bit busy for me. Haven’t gotten out since I posted last weekend. Planning on hitting the bathtub tomorrow though. Good luck TO, I’ll let ya know if pulling cranks and harnesses pans out tomorrow.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

went out on willard Easter Sunday caught 3 channels in 3 hrs using cut bait, going out this Sunday again


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

utahbigbull said:


> Been a bit busy for me. Haven’t gotten out since I posted last weekend. Planning on hitting the bathtub tomorrow though. Good luck TO, I’ll let ya know if pulling cranks and harnesses pans out tomorrow.


Good Luck!


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

sagebrush said:


> went out on willard Easter Sunday caught 3 channels in 3 hrs using cut bait, going out this Sunday again


There ya go. I knew with a little prodding I could find somebody that had been fishing.

Thanks for the report.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I'm in the "just wishing" category. I enjoy seeing others getting out. But fishing trip reports have been waning for a while now.


----------



## jhatch4 (May 14, 2016)

The levels on the Weber have come up a bit in the last week, but it’s still wadable and fishing well.


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

jhatch4 said:


> The levels on the Weber have come up a bit in the last week, but it’s still wadable and fishing well.


Nice brown.

The farmers are starting to irrigate.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Picked up an OLD "new" boat so the wife can join me. Been putting it together (8hp Johnson trolling motor, downriggers, sonar, Bimini, full enclose, etc.) so when The ice is off we will be ready to hit the water.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Catherder said:


> How about this. I'm off tomorrow and might sneak over to the river and swing some SJ worms for an hour or two. If I go, I will post up.


OK, for the record, I'm working on the report now.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I hit the local community pond chasing some broods the other day. They were suckers for garlic power bait. Smoked em for 6 hours and they were the worst tasting fish I’ve ever eaten. I would attach pics but I deleted them a couple days ago I was so embarrassed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Today’s report TO:

3 walleye
1 channel cat
1 largemouth
1 smallmouth
3 don’t know because they got off before getting them to the boat.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

utahbigbull said:


> Today’s report TO:
> 
> 3 walleye
> 1 channel cat
> ...


So a walleye catfish fry at your house? I’m not busy tomorrow just saying 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

6 boneless walleye fillets ready for dinner my friend!


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

should have stayed home today caught one channel pulling a worm harness, was hoping for some walleyes. at least it wasn't a total bust.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

utahbigbull said:


> 6 boneless walleye fillets ready for dinner my friend!



Awesome! When is dinner? 🍴


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

utahbigbull said:


> 6 boneless walleye fillets ready for dinner my friend!


Those look yummy. 
They may not be pretty fish but boy do they taste good.


----------

